# Tempest's first car show



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Took it to my first local show today got lots of great comments and compliments on it. thinking of making the gauge pods over the winter as i have all kinds of people wanting me to do theirs when i tell them i made it myself. A beautiful 69' Judge took best engine, i was second in vote for "kids choice" to a 68' camaro,was not expecting anything as this is all new to me and i cobbled it together by myself and there were so many really nice original cars there and they did not have classes. 57' belair was best in show but just to have the other owners come up and tell me how much they liked what i had done with it was award enough for a car built by a carpenter....arty:

heres some of the rides that were there


















































































Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like "someone" had a good time! Brian, your car looks nice and straight! Eric:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep she already has that Pontiac permagrin from riding shotgun all week..., thats the daughter that has dibs on the car, she growls when she gets mad so it suits her just fine.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The future "Miss Hurst"....


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like it was a great time. Congrats!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The second pic with the little boy, at a show last year a guy with a GTO had him under the front wheel with a sign that read something like "Now you can stop whining"....wasn't long and someone complained and he had to take it out.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lol....this was a church charity show would not have gone over well there either. Really liked that car though the flames were glossed and the rest was matte black clean chrome and a four door i have a soft spot for the unique cars.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, how rare is a Judge with a white vinyl top?!?! Never seen one like that. Not sure I like it but it sure is different (Well... I'd _love_ it if it was _mine_!) 

Nice Buicks too. I have'nt even made it out to one damn car show yet this year much less the dragstrip. Thanks for posting the pics! Very cool your daughter is in to it too. Mine is starting to like it, but I can't see giving her my car, at least not with this motor in it. She's 10 and I guess I'm gonna have to start on something for her soon.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

The tempest looks great Instg8tr. Your dash work is awesome, and paint is phenomenal!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Stacener, pales in comparison to some of the rides there but hey its my first shot at all of this. So far at two cruise ins i have 4 guys wanting me to do gauge panels for their cars over the winter.

John that green Buick was a 455 stage 1, 4 speed ,vert, 1 of 12 made...clean and original he won best original. The Judge was clean enough to eat off of won best motor, the heads were not even discolored at the exhaust ports, Early 69' with RA3 auto no AC. The 65' GTO was a mid 9's car with a 555 in it


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats an ugly green though. I prefer the blue.

Those 455 Buicks can _run_. Gotta be fun with the four gear.

Sorry I forgot to mention, your car looks smokin. :cool


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the Buick crowd was out in force there were 5 GS 455's in all and i thought the blue one was nicer too they were both bone stock original. Those are the only thing that comes close to the torque our Poncho's make, very underrated. Thanks on my car i was up until 2 the night before finishing back seat package tray and wheel well moldings, did not even get a chance to pull the wheels to get the two end holes were i could not fit the drill in. have a laundry list of bugs to work out before the Woodward Dreamcruise in two weeks, thats the BIGGY around here, I will take my camera, the GTO tigers have the whole parking lot at the Marriot in Pontiac staked out as GTO row.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome show! I dont' even see any Buicks or Olds at the shows in FL, and you had a row of them, cool stuff, def a northern thing. 1 guy here has a 70 GSX stage 1, works in the shop I got the Lemans from, but no others. 
Dream cruise sounds great, hopefully they will let you into GTO row.. You know how those GTO snobs can be.. LOL.. GTO guys are better than Vette guys fo sho, at least us..:rofl:
I'm just happy the GTO guys let me post stuff without a GTO.. Only a Lemans..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah Jet especially with my plate....LOL, but it is a Goat in sheeps clothing, just love watching peoples reactions when they drive by....fingers pointing and heads whiplashing around. And the car drives like a dream straight and true no rattles or squeeks and with the air bags in the back springs they take car of the body roll in corners, would love to run an autocross just to get a feel for it around some twisty's. It is also surprisingly predictable with all the power and will flat out smoke the tires from a 20 roll with four people in it even with the tall 2:56 rear gear.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not sure but arent buick olds and pontiac motors the same? Specially the 455? They look like it from the pics I've seen under the hood of some.

Btw love the buicks. Before I got my Lemans I was looking at all a-body cars 69-70. I really really like 69-70 a-bodies.


----------



## DarthBubba (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking Great!! :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Darth....HR they are different blocks same bolt pattern for trans (BOP), back in the day they GM subsidiaries operated somewhat autonomously. some parts were shared (corporate) such as frames, trans, suspensions but the engineers at each division designed power train and body/interior on their own. Pontiac was the Evil step child of GM, they played all types of games to get around corporate mandates to keep the favorite son (Chevy) at the top of the heap. heres an example.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

LOVE your Tempest - the plate is :lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks mike...


----------

